# New car, big question



## Ben Wiebe (Feb 7, 2012)

Friend acquired swapped 337 GTI for next to nothing, seller didn't know if it was 1.8T or 2.0T, has 20V Turbo valve cover. Was told codes ran coil pack issues. Oil smells like fuel and seems to be leaking oil in general area around the dipstick outlet slightly spitting onto underside of hood. Car runs/smells/sounds like a misfire. Not too knowledgeable on water cooled vw's, just trying to help a buddy out. Will be posting in more detail as situation evolves.

-Need to know differences/identifiers between 1.8T and 2.0T
-Possible diagnoses, etc./should coil packs to the trick? Similar problems anybody?
-Thanks for your time, all help greatly appreciated


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

If the engine hasn't been swapped, it's a 1.8L 20V turbo. Coil packs have been a common problem, but the bad ones came from a series of bad batches; you can replace the bad ones for about $42 apiece from the dealership. You'll know which ones are bad from reading the codes. Piston numbers start at the pulley side of the engine. If oil is shooting out of the dipstick (might want to take it out and test that) then the piston rings are probably shot. Be sure to not pull the dipstick out while it's running or you're going to have a bad day...this could also explain the gasoline smell in the oil. Hope this helps.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

If you can get it scanned for codes, do that. If it is misfiring, it will tell you which cylinder. You can then swap ignition coils around and see if the code follows. If it does, ign. coils are an issue.

If that doesn't appear to be the issue, simply pull the plugs and see what state they are in. 

Oil out the dipstick could indicate a crankcase ventilation issue. There is a check valve under the intake manifold that hooks into the block breather. If it's troublesome, it can cause crankcase pressure issues. The PVR valve located on the inlet pipe should also be checked along with any line blockage.

_Helpful Link: Scroll to "1.8T PCV Stock System Diagram" for the crankcase ventilation diagram. It also discusses other components of this system._

For someone not familiar with these engines, VAGcom is a great device. Being heavily reliant on sensors can sometimes make it easier and quicker to track it down via OBD diag.

:beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Probably should have posted this in the MKIV forum...but anyway...as previously stated, it's a 20v 1.8T engine. Definitely scan for codes before changing/replacing/attempting to fix anything.

VCDS (formerly known as VAG-COM) is way better than generic OBDII, in fact it's a dealership-level scan tool for VW/Audi, and it's cheap. The *ONLY* place to get it is www.ross-tech.com


----------

